

Ask HN: I have an idea for a mobile game, but where do I start? - cesarbs

I have an idea for a web&#x2F;mobile game, but I&#x27;m completely stuck on starting it. I&#x27;m an experienced software developer, but I&#x27;ve only worked on desktop and backend stuff so far, never got close to web or gaming or mobile in my career except for tweaking a thing or two here and there. It&#x27;s a very simple puzzle game, but so many questions pop to my mind:<p>1) Should I use the DOM (like 2048 does) or canvas?<p>2) Should I use a framework like Phaser, Pixi, EaselJS, etc. for such a small game? If so, which one?<p>3) I want this to work both on the browser and as mobile apps. Is Apache Cordova what I need to use for this?<p>4) How do I deal with different screen resolutions? Every code sample I see uses hardcoded widths and heights.<p>As I said in the first paragraph, the game is very simple but I think (and the people I&#x27;ve told about the game agree) it has potential to be a good game. My initial thinking is to just use the DOM and go from there, but I have no idea if that&#x27;s good practice.<p>I&#x27;m also not sure how to go about making other game screens (splash, difficulty and level selection, and the like). Can I just make those in HTML5 even for mobile platforms?<p>Any pointers are appreciated :)
======
kidgorgeous
Heard good things about cocos2d-js

